# Introducing Sailor's Moon - added video links



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought that you all might like these pics. Now that I believe that she is out of the woods and thriving like she should.... I brought her in the house to play and give mommy a break for a few minutes. I let mom go out and see the herd, and I introduced Sailor's Moon to each dog and let her play.

Enjoy!

I am uploading the videos to photo bucket now, and once they are uplaoded, I will submit the links!!!

http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... bymoon.flv

http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... gvideo.flv


----------



## luvmygoats (Dec 1, 2007)

OMG! she is soooo cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you so much - her and her brother are the first babies born on my ranch. Her brother is already at his new home as a bottle baby and doing wonderful. I am hoping for pics of him today.

She is definately my pride and joy!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumb: She's gorgous!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, goodness Allison!!! SHE IS THE SWEETEST THING!! I am so happy that she is doing SO well.

Are you planning to disbud her?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

AWWW! I just got to see the videos. Ooh goodness! She is a bouncy lil' thing. Nigerian Dwarf babies are always so bouncy like that.. it is soooo funny! And Luna with her is so sweet .


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

She is adorable!! such a pretty little baby! I love her coloring!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is so worth the wait!!!!

Are you keeping her or selling her? 

Oh my I can't wait for my own kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am keeping her. I told my hubby that if there was a doe born that I would really like to keep her, as she is the first born here. So he said that I could.

And since I named her after my god daughter - I guess I kind of have to! LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that is great! Glad you are keeping her. She will be a joy to watch grow up


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

She is adorable. The video of her playing with luna is cute. Shelly


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness! That really brightened up my day! What a bouncy thing she is :leap: She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone - as I said when she was born - I could not have done it without the support and encouragement of all of you!!!!!

I am trying to get her used to Luna as they will be growing up together. And Luna thinks that she is still 10 pounds so I have to teach her not to chase and pounce since she is now 140 pounds! LOL~

They seem to get along though really well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad you can experience what us "old goat keepers" enjoy every year!! She is precious and looks like she'll always have a buddy with Luna!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that was precious!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

HOW CUTE!!!!! She makes me REALLY REALLY want my does to kid!!!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah she is sooo cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is so much fun - but I just sold one of my other pregnant does - so I might be going through kidding withdrawls when you all are having your kids - waaaaa!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

She is soooooo cute! i love the white tipped tail and her ears. And the video of her boucing around your house is absolutly adorable.
beth


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh, watching that baby was wonderful!!! Watching her little ears flap was so cute!!!! She's adorable!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She is just cute!!!!! Can I steal her? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaassssssssssseeeeeeee??????????


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

AHAHAHAH! I just watched the video, she's has springs for legs right? I WANT MY BABIES NOW PLEASE!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh my lands - how precious...lol. What a pistol - love the video. Congrads.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

As much as I really wanted color in the babies and not just white and black's - this little girl has one my heart over. Maybe because luck was on my side the day she was born and I was able to save her, or maybe it is just the love of babies - 

But needless to say, she is a doll. I just love her and even though I did not want to keep any unregistered does on the property, she really is going to be a keeper.

I am glad that you all enjoyed the videos - and who knows - if they don't get me plowed out of my house from the snowstorm this weekend where we got over 2 feet of snow - I might be able to get some video of her out in the barn running around!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow two feet, i couldn't even begin to imagine. We got about an inch last night, and schools ran two hours late. Of course we got a lot of ice along with the snow. Im stranded at home today because my mom took my car to work because im the only one who has studded tires. My dad called when he got to town and said it was a good thing there was no one else in the intersection at the bottem of the hill because he slid right through it...
Wow sorry for hijacking your post!
Beth


----------

